# New wheels



## alexalexanders (May 22, 2016)

Here they are! Not 100% sure I'm the first one to use gen 1 wheels on a gen 2 but I haven't seen it. I went from 195/65r15 with steel wheels and hubcaps to gen 1 lt wheels with the factory 215/60r 16. I was a little worried about the tire size but they fit awesome. A little tight but as of now no rubbing. So let me know what you guys think, but I like them so far


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Myself, I'm not liking it. 

I think it artificially ages the look of your otherwise new car. 

But that doesn't mean that they aren't right for you.


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

Well they're definitely better than the steelies. Quite interesting, I like it, but I've always liked 5-spoke wheels. (My GP, Cobalt, and Cruze all have/had them)


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

I disliked those on my 1st gen, but on your 2nd gen I think they look much better.


----------



## its a syn (Feb 24, 2016)

Good choice, beats the hubcaps!


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

I think it looks great, especially for a budget upgrade to set apart your Cruze from the rest of the 2nd Gen Cruzes...


----------



## Greggul8r (Apr 20, 2016)

it definatly beats hubcaps. what i notice is the tint I wish I could tint mine that dark or the front windows at all. jealous :sad010:


----------



## alexalexanders (May 22, 2016)

Thanks guys! Yes they definitely beat the hubcaps! Also a VERY cheap upgrade, in fact I don't know if u guys saw on the fb cruzetalk, but I picked these up off one of those fb for sale sites. The tires have 12k and are like brand new and the wheels are perfect. I stole these things for $80 for everything except lugs! I got lugs for oriellys for $25 so I'm in this whole upgrade for $105 and some change. The more I see it the more I like it.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

I think they look great. I really like my 1LT wheels, and I think they look excellent on the 2nd gen. Most people wont even know that they are 1st gen wheels.


----------



## larlar75 (Apr 30, 2015)

Woo that's a tight fit! but man I'm so mad that they ruined the cool sporty look of the Gen1 Cruze.. I was really looking forward to getting another Cruze too!


----------



## alexalexanders (May 22, 2016)

larlar75 said:


> Woo that's a tight fit! but man I'm so mad that they ruined the cool sporty look of the Gen1 Cruze.. I was really looking forward to getting another Cruze too!


I was a little worried about the fit. I've put about 600 miles and have no problems.


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

Wow, those do look better on the 2nd gen than they do on the 1st gen they were meant for! Lol!


----------



## WHITE20161LT (Jan 19, 2016)

Looks good. Sets it apart.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

anthonysmith93 said:


> I disliked those on my 1st gen, but on your 2nd gen I think they look much better.


Because they managed to make the 2nd gen non Premier/ Non Premier RS wheels more annoyingly small.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

Merc6 said:


> Because they managed to make the 2nd gen non Premier/ Non Premier RS wheels more annoyingly small.


 I hadn't realized they changed the tire size. Is that why the gen 2 looks so weird and bloated compared to the wheels/tires?


----------

